# A Dubstep-ish demo - Critique?



## Kalvo (Apr 20, 2013)

So I've been messing in FL Studio; I currently only have the demo version, and I was working on a Dubstep style piece. I would like some critique on how it sounds so far, and/or any suggestions on what I could add to it, like any other instruments, pattern ideas, etc. 

Keep in mind I'm new to FL Studio, being I'm mainly a traditional musician but some constructive criticism would be appreciated.

The main chorus and drop:

https://soundcloud.com/kalvonoma/wubwubwub

Thanks in advance! :3


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds pretty solid, my brother is the electronic musician in this family, but heres my ideas. Before the drop I would add a ritardando (slow it down). I think if your are doing a softer drop, I wouldn't have the accelerando beforehand. Kinda feels like you are building up for something and then its just a bit of a let down, Good though, also remember I play jazz saxophone... not electronic music and lately have only been listening to country. So ya know, feel free to completely ignore my advice


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll keep those in mind when I pick up working on this again, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 21, 2013)

- The synths you have are very dry and pretty plain. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from the sounds of it they are presets. I would stay away from those for the most part. Fiddle around with them, add EQ, layer them with other synths, ect. to make them sound better.

- The kick sounds like it's been bass boosted too much or something and now it's just sitting in the background. It's very tough to hear and it doesn't really have a lot of impact to it.

- The song has a very sudden stop before the drop, like, it's complete silence. I would try making the transition into the drop a bit smoother.

- The sound design for the drop is kinda, well, lacking. The bass in the background sounds incredibly fuzzy and results in it kinda just sounding similar to white noise at different pitches. The synth over top of it is, again, very dry and bland. You can use presets as a starting point for when you are trying to make a synth, but never use them as they are in a song. Always tweak them and try to make them sound less dry and bland.

My advice would be too look up some youtube videos on how to create awesome sounding synths with whatever VST you are using. Same with the bass and the percussion. You can learn a lot by watching other people show you how to do it. Don't copy their synth of course, but use the videos as a way to learn.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, and well, I'm using 3xosc as my main synth, and I didn't tweak it much, but I'll work more on that. I'll also rethink my transition for the drop. I'm still new to the concept, being a traditional musician, and all these buttons and controls are a bit much for me, but I'll figure something out. Once again, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 21, 2013)

Kalvo said:


> being a traditional musician, and all these buttons and controls are a bit much for me


Yeah, it can be quit intimidating. The more you mess around with it, the more comfortable you'll get, and watching youtube tutorials really helps speed up that process.

3xosc is a powerful synth though, and you can really make it sound awesome when you mess with it a bit.

Here is an example of what it's capable of: http://youtu.be/cuR5jO7TNFk?t=1m55s


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks again, I've been working with it and am beginning to understand what the controls do. I'll hopefully have something soon to show for it!


----------



## Demensa (Apr 23, 2013)

I think Vukasin covered things pretty thoroughly, although I might just add a few things:

- Play around with the volume levels for the synths as well as the drums. I'd probably turn up the drums a little.
- When you use chords with 3xOSC they usually sound very fuzzy. If you want a clearer sound you might split the chord up and layer it in multiple synths.

Don't quote me on the above though, the actual production of electronic music isn't my strong point.

On the more compositional side, I felt like another bar of repetition before the drop might have been nice, because it felt like you 'missed' a bar in there. It depends on what your intention was there.
Otherwise, you're well on your way!


----------

